# Bcbs



## TYSON1234 (May 9, 2012)

Does anybody know when BCBS started accepting S0610/S0612 for annual gyn exam again? I went to an OB/Gyn billing seminar last year and they told us to use the preventative codes for BCBS. Any input would be helpful, thanks!!


----------



## Leandra (May 10, 2012)

Not sure what area you are in but our BCBS Michigan rep said that the S codes show as payable but only to a provider OUTSIDE of Michigan. Also, Blue Care Network DOES pay for the S codes. Confusing to say the least...


----------



## TYSON1234 (May 11, 2012)

Thank you for the input, because I have been billing BCN with the preventative codes also. Are they still paying the Q0091 with the S codes?


----------



## Anastasia (May 14, 2012)

I'm in Pennsylvania and we've been using those codes for quite awhile for preventive.


----------

